# Is there any complete video course for FreeBSD just like GNU/Linux?



## Ahmed El Gohary (Jul 22, 2022)

Is there any complete video course for FreeBSD just like GNU/Linux?
I wonder if there are any complete video courses for FreeBSD, just like those of GNU/Linux everywhere on the web.
I'm aware of the handbook, but my ape-brain can't handle it, so I need videos to learn it from zero to hero.


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Jul 22, 2022)

Yes, there is something by a hobby enthusiast: 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O64K4BWCx58&list=PLkFe3ed4ZsMoPkr04aOxa3c3t9qQ3KgvH_


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 22, 2022)

Ahmed El Gohary said:


> *I'm aware of the handbook, but my ape-brain can't handle it, so I need videos to learn it from zero to hero.*


In that case, some videos on learning how to read documentation could be a more useful start for you.

Learning to Read Documentation
How to read Programming Documentation as a beginner - No 1
How to Read Technical Documentation for Software Engineers
How To Use Developer Documentation
Videos will stunt your technical learning of computers. The videos themselves aren't a bad media but unfortunately highly technical people tend to use written documentation rather than videos and so you will miss out on the better informational sources.


----------



## Jose (Jul 22, 2022)

Also, really don't care what Linux does or doesn't do.









						Why is FreeBSD not (more) like ....
					

As of today, FreeBSD Forums staff will actively close down (and eventually remove) topics that serve no other purpose than to complain that "FreeBSD is not (like) Linux" (or Windows, or MacOS, or any other operating system), or that "FreeBSD does not use systemd", or that "FreeBSD has no default...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## wb7odyfred (Jul 23, 2022)

Go to  youtube.com and search  FreeBSD  or search GhostBSD  or Search NomadBSD or Search MidnightBSD  
FreeBSD for Linux Users   Techie Chap talks about FreeBSD 13.0 Getting Started with GhostBSD MidnightBSD 2.1.5 keeps getting Better Quick Look at NomadBSD
Robonuggie Youtube Channel

Guru99  channel on youtube is excellent for learning command line  Linux / Unix. 
GhostBSD.org/download   You can test /use GhostBSD from booting live image from a USB Flash Drive with out installing.

Best of luck in your learning endeavors, Ahmed.  Comment below on what you find useful to you.


----------



## hbsd (Jul 23, 2022)

Hello wb7odyfred . The question was about FreeBSD. So we appreciate if you give advice just about FreeBSD not other FreeBSD Derivatives. 
With respect


----------

